# Vinyl dash insert and aluminum backing?



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience with installing a new vinyl dash insert with the aluminum backing? I ordered the two parts and am ready to finish assembling the dash. I thought it would be easiest to apply the insert to the aluminum backing then install the two of the pieces onto the dash but the aluminum backing is not cut exactly to fit the dash. What order did you install them and do you have any helpful suggestions to get it done right the first time. Basically a $110.00 sticker that I would prefer to do once.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I made my own aluminum backing plate. I made the plate fit the bezel perfectly. 
Then I bonded the woodgrain to the aluminum plate.
The final step was to bond the aluminum plate/woodgrain subassembly to the bezel.

It was a nerve-wracking process, but it worked well.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I can't see an "easy" way to do this either. I was able to apply the insert on my console cover and my shifter cut out, but haven't attempted the dash yet. I'm reusing my old steel backing and completely removing the old insert is critical to a smooth finish. I imagine it to be easier (but in no way easy) to apply to a new aluminum backing. Good luck!


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

Well I finally got it done but it was a PITA! I had to trim the sticker in places and in other areas the backer plate was still exposed. I covered the exposed areas of the backer plate with a black marker. With all of the trimming and the exposed backer, it would have been half the effort if the sticker came as a sheet with no cut outs at all. It would have been much easier to trim it all to fit. In the end, I think this will work great with the two tone grey upholstery! OK, next project!


----------

